# The bucks at Bongo Fury



## Zoundz (Jan 14, 2009)

here are the boys! 

Carreg None of the Above - NotA - Russian Silver - 2 and nearly 2 months old:









Bongo Fury Hobo Chang Ba - Hobo - Lavender - 2 in 2 months:









Bongo Fury Shiny Beast - Beastly - Russian Silver Agouti - 2 in 4 months:









Bongo Fury Apes Ma - Ape - Russian Blue Agouti - 2 in 4 months:









Bongo Fury Benjamin Denton - Russian Buff Dumbo - 1 and 5 months:









Daikoku Cletus Awreetus-Awrightus - Cletus - British Blue - 1 and 3 months:









Daikoku Grand Wazoo - Waz - Russian Silver (poss. Mink based) - 1 and 3 months:









Bongo Fury Fol-de-Rol - Troll - British Blue Agouti - 1 and 1 month:









Bongo Fury Ain't No SNAFU - SNAFU - Russian Silver Agouti - 1 and 1 month:









Bongo Fury Pachuco Cadaver - Caddy - Russian Chocolate - 1 in 3 months:









Bongo Fury Abba Zabba - Zabba - Russian Blue - 6 months:









Bongo Fury Sun Zoom Spark - Sparkle - Russian Blue Rex - 6 months:









Bongo Fury Acid Gold Bar - Sid - Russian Silver Agouti - 5 months:









Bongo Fury Webcor Webcor - Webb - Russian Blue - 5 months:









Bongo Fury Cobwebbed Article - Arty - Russian Blue Agouti - 5 months:









xx


----------

